# Indian specks...?



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

I saw a photo on a FB post yesterday supposedly of a nice group of crappies from Indian...anyone else hearing of that early jig bite yet...?


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

It’s slow. You have to have a boat pretty much. They are getting them around pads. Heard you have to really work for them. Sometimes i see those posts of just a pile of fish and question if they actually caught those from today or last spring


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Someone catches a mess of crappies daily at Indian Lake, I personally know a man that has caught back to back limits in the last 2 days. The best locals are on crappies 365! That doesnt mean an average Joe can roll up and start casting off docks and get em. If you have a boat and are willing to work, its one of the best crappie lakes in Ohio.


----------



## aquaholic2 (Feb 17, 2010)

carp said:


> Someone catches a mess of crappies daily at Indian Lake, I personally know a man that has caught back to back limits in the last 2 days. The best locals are on crappies 365! That doesnt mean an average Joe can roll up and start casting off docks and get em. If you have a boat and are willing to work, its one of the best crappie lakes in Ohio.


Couldn't agree more...it is a specialized bit early... I always thought I could catch crappies anywhere. But the majority of my 66 yr education came from fishing docks and brush piles around west harbor up on Erie with minnows. .I have caught some out of Indian with the same minnow under the float program... but also been humiliated the last several years watching the local boys at Indian dragging specks in with tiny jigs under a small float while me and my minnows just sit and watch even from my boat. Gotta adjust to what they want....


----------



## croppie1 (Mar 1, 2014)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> It’s slow. You have to have a boat pretty much. They are getting them around pads. Heard you have to really work for them. Sometimes i see those posts of just a pile of fish and question if they actually caught those from today or last spring


I was with that person today and they were caught this week. We caught around 38 keepers today and threw back easily 70 undersized crappie .He also got PB today a 2.15 lb pig!


----------



## Polaris2004 (Jan 13, 2005)

Apparently all pictures need the date stamped on them for proof now a days. I’ll assure you those are all from this week. The crappies are biting. Sounds like someone is jealous.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

Polaris2004 said:


> Apparently all pictures need the date stamped on them for proof now a days. I’ll assure you those are all from this week. The crappies are biting. Sounds like someone is jealous.


I wasn’t referring to you Ryan, I know you hammer them crappies all the time. I have respect for you you go out in the tough conditions and pull fish like it’s your occupation. I saw another picture on FB of some guy that said the crappie were on fire and in the background the trees had green on them lol. Wasn’t you


----------



## croppie1 (Mar 1, 2014)

Thanks Dillon! Ryan has put in a lot of days figuring out Indian and there are days that it is a tough bite but he usually gets fish.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

croppie1 said:


> Thanks Dillon! Ryan has put in a lot of days figuring out Indian and there are days that it is a tough bite but he usually gets fish.


No problem, I always see his pictures and he’s definitely one of the best on the water. I myself got a kayak now so maybe i’ll be able to find some new spots around the lake, the size of the crappie the past few years has been off the charts


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

that lake has some absolute pancakes


----------



## croppie1 (Mar 1, 2014)

Dillon.R.Nott said:


> No problem, I always see his pictures and he’s definitely one of the best on the water. I myself got a kayak now so maybe i’ll be able to find some new spots around the lake, the size of the crappie the past few years has been off the charts


Good deal . When I can’t make it with Ryan I do pretty good from the bank.Just can’t sit and wait for them to come to you got to stay on the move


----------



## ultra elite 50 (Mar 2, 2020)

Had a buddy sending me pictures Sunday of crappies they were catching he said they ended up with 10 but all were good size!


----------



## Freedomfisher (Apr 9, 2017)

aquaholic2 said:


> Couldn't agree more...it is a specialized bit early... I always thought I could catch crappies anywhere. But the majority of my 66 yr education came from fishing docks and brush piles around west harbor up on Erie with minnows. .I have caught some out of Indian with the same minnow under the float program... but also been humiliated the last several years watching the local boys at Indian dragging specks in with tiny jigs under a small float while me and my minnows just sit and watch even from my boat. Gotta adjust to what they want....


I need to learn how to fish jigs for crappier. i cant imagine them outfishing live bait


----------



## croppie1 (Mar 1, 2014)

Freedomfisher said:


> I need to learn how to fish jigs for crappier. i cant imagine them outfishing live bait


Fish them under a small float experiment with depth 12 to 18 inches deep usually gets them.


----------



## Dillon.R.Nott (Oct 4, 2015)

If 


Freedomfisher said:


> I need to learn how to fish jigs for crappier. i cant imagine them outfishing live bait


If you fish Indian then yes absolutely learn to jig small plastics for crappie. Those slab Black Crappie at indian eat more blood worms, aquatic insects and bugs than anything. Lake is so fertile.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Freedomfisher said:


> I need to learn how to fish jigs for crappier. i cant imagine them outfishing live bait


 They can. And have and will. But at the same time I would have to say on average across the state of ohio minnows produce more and bigger crappie on a more consistent basis. 
Just go watch a few crappie tournaments. 
But I really enjoy jig fishing under a float and without a float. 
It's not hard to learn. And theres lots of seminars and videos out there. 
I use a few different floats depending on conditions. And keep a variety of both size and color soft plastics. From ratso up to big joshy swimbait size. 
With matching lead heads. I prefer the ones with out a collar for my smaller ratsos and crickets and tubes(I prefer solid body tubes). From 1/80 up to 1/4oz(smaller ones for dipping under a float tho.)
I like a decent light action rod for this and use 4-6 lb mono for my jig/bobber fishing. I'll use braid when casting without a bobber. 
Sometimes they just want it sitting there,other times they want it twitched back the hole time. Just play around with retreives . If you have a breeze position yourself so the wind can slowly drift your jig into the structure/area your fishing. 

Its a great way for kids to fish during the spawn,and when there shallow. 
It wont take long to get it.


----------



## Freedomfisher (Apr 9, 2017)

Saugeyefisher said:


> They can. And have and will. But at the same time I would have to say on average across the state of ohio minnows produce more and bigger crappie on a more consistent basis.
> Just go watch a few crappie tournaments.
> But I really enjoy jig fishing under a float and without a float.
> It's not hard to learn. And theres lots of seminars and videos out there.
> ...


thanks for the tips. all new to me. I'm Florida we just got 5 dozen "minners" and had at it


----------



## croppie1 (Mar 1, 2014)

Just stop at any of the bait shops and they will hook you up with what you need.


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Last year we used a Wobble Bobber with 1/16 oz jig head and BG Lights out color.
We caught well over 100. Another day they wouldn't touch it. We got into them using a drop shot rig as they were holding close to the bottom.

So many variations out there...we watched ALLOT of videos on Crappie fishing and it pays off.


----------



## ristorap (Mar 6, 2013)

The Brush pile web site has all the video's you can watch. They are all crappie.


----------



## Deadeyedeek (Feb 12, 2014)

ristorap said:


> The Brush pile web site has all the video's you can watch. They are all crappie.


Crappies are finicer than women!! gotta change up, they will want something diff every day..they are weather sensitive too..catch em on some of the damndest things when they are pickey..keep trying DD


----------

